# Outrigger base mount installation



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

When I got my boat a few months ago, the guy threw in a set of telescoping outriggers. There were no mounts on the boat. I ordered a couple of base mounts on the internet and now need to install them. They are basically the same thing as a flush mount rod holder with a similar (about 30 degree) angle. Any advice on drilling the hole to install it in the gunnel? The thoughts I have are: 1) how do you get the 30 angle correct? 2) The "tube" is 1 3/8" around.I am thinking ifI drill the hole about 1.5" the correct 30 degree angle won't be so critical. Ant thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *orion (12/6/2007)*When I got my boat a few months ago, the guy threw in a set of telescoping outriggers. There were no mounts on the boat. I ordered a couple of base mounts on the internet and now need to install them. They are basically the same thing as a flush mount rod holder with a similar (about 30 degree) angle. Any advice on drilling the hole to install it in the gunnel? The thoughts I have are: 1) how do you get the 30 angle correct? 2) The "tube" is 1 3/8" around.I am thinking ifI drill the hole about 1.5" the correct 30 degree angle won't be so critical. Ant thoughts or recommendations?


I drilled two holes as you describe in my boat. I drilled my first after hours of debating just where I wanted them. First start out with a pilot hole at a 30 deg angle, practice on a cull piece of lumber,a couple of times and you will about judge the correct angle. After making the plunge with the hole saw you will need a wood grinder bit to grind the lower part to set the holder in. I'll post the bit later tonight. Not a hard job, just make sure where you want it. It's a bitch to patch.

Do not oversize your hole. The holder doesn't give much leeway for the screws. If your holder was supplied with a gasket, use it to decide where you want it mounted. If it didn't make one out of cardboard. Make sure there is enough room below where the holder will go through. No wires, cables etc.



How to judge your 30 deg angle....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump for added pictures


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

What Ron said! Don't forget to make sure to leave room for backing plates. They make a world of differance when mounting them to the gunwales. What kind of riggers did ya end up with? I would try and mount them to the t-top though.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

A good way to make a 30 degree drill guide is to take a scrap piece of 2X4 orX6 and use a chop saw or a speed square to cut it at 30 degrees. Cut it at approx 12 inches long. Lay your drill motor against the long side with a 1/4 inch drill bit only for the first pilot hole. After the pilot hole is drilled then it is easier to drill the hole with the hole saw. It will work better if you buy a short piece of 1/4 inch solid steel stock at the hardware store or purchace :letspartya 1/4 inch thick 8 inch nail and hacksaw the head off. Lossen the set screw in the hole saw and insert the quarter inch stock in place of the drill bit. This stock won't break off like a drill bit will if your hole saw binds during the interupted cut process required for an angled cut.


----------

